# LGD eating dead kid tonight QUESTIONS



## thebirdguy (Mar 20, 2013)

So when we got out to the farm tonight Porter our Great Pyr was eating a dead baby goat...  Turns out my first time mom Lamancha had twins today even though last night she didn't look like she was even close.... SURPRISE!!  I couldn't tell if the baby had been still born or lived..  If I had to guess, I think it had been cleaned up.. wasn't in a bag or anything..  I know others have posted about their LGDs "cleaning up" still borns etc but wondered what everyone's opinion is on the likelihood of Porter killing a kid??  This is the first year he has been around the goats at kidding time and the first two I had moved into the barn... just didn't think this one was close yet... Last year he was great around the new kids.. doesn't bother the chickens, ducks, turkeys or cats.... kills mice but that's definitely ok... 

I moved my last two girls (also first timers) into the barn tonight just in case...

What do you think?  Could he have killed the kid?  Should I be worried about the others when I move them out of the barn in a week or so?  what should I do if anything?  He has been in the stall and visited the other kids and other than a good sniff, hasn't really shown any interest... wondering if it was just the blood etc from the birth...  On the bright side, the other baby is doing just great (which kind of makes me think he didn't kill the other one??)

THOUGHTS???


----------



## Fluffygal (Mar 20, 2013)

Without really seeing how he got the dead kid it is a tough call.
Better to be safe at this time on seperating the others and monitor him around the newborns for a bit.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 21, 2013)

first guess... cleaning it up


----------



## poorboys (Mar 22, 2013)

my guess would be cleaning up, maybe the kid was weak and mamma didn't take to it, if they don't get up and make noise they can be ignored, maybe the dog knew that. just guessing, last time I had a doe that had early kids, she knew it and didn't care about cleaning or nudging them. but better be safe than sorry.


----------

